# ACV rinse for hair?



## spice7 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've been doing some reading, and I've read that an apple cider vinegar rinse is supposed to be good for your hair by getting rid of residue, and adding more volume and shine. Anyone ever tried this? It would be nice to get more information before trying. Thanks!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *spice7* I've been doing some reading, and I've read that an apple cider vinegar rinse is supposed to be good for your hair by getting rid of residue, and adding more volume and shine. Anyone ever tried this? It would be nice to get more information before trying. Thanks! Personally, I've never tried it, but I'm sure it would remove residue. I'll have to try and find more info on it - just want to be sure it's not TOO strong and that the pH is ok for use on hair w/o drying it too much.


----------



## smilingface (Oct 17, 2005)

I do this all the time. I mix 1 tbsp acv with 1 cup of warm water. First I shampoo and rinse, then I pour the acv mix over my head and work it through my hair and let it sit a few minutes. Then I rinse it out. Then I condition. It is good for clarifying. It gets rid of all the buildup in your hair. I do this every 10 shampoos. It is a bit drying but my hair looks so good when I do this. I find when my hair starts to get really frizzy, I usually need to clarify.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* I do this all the time. I mix 1 tbsp acv with 1 cup of warm water. First I shampoo and rinse, then I pour the acv mix over my head and work it through my hair and let it sit a few minutes. Then I rinse it out. Then I condition. It is good for clarifying. It gets rid of all the buildup in your hair. I do this every 10 shampoos. It is a bit drying but my hair looks so good when I do this. I find when my hair starts to get really frizzy, I usually need to clarify. Thanks for adding your experiences with it... !






Great info!


----------



## butterflyblue (Oct 17, 2005)

ACV is great for your hair. I use it too about once a month, it gets rid of all the build up-makes your hair so incredibly shiny and soft and volumized!!


----------



## spice7 (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the help! I actually tried it over the weekend, but I used cold water, which definately wasn't very comfortable! I used it in place of a conditioner because that is how I read about it. Do you guys use a conditioner as well?


----------



## smilingface (Oct 17, 2005)

I always use a conditioner after because it is a bit drying.


----------



## spice7 (Oct 18, 2005)

I will definately try conditioning afterwards to see what kind of results that produces, Thanks!


----------

